
US hands internet control to ICANN - rishabhd
https://www.cnet.com/news/us-internet-control-ted-cruz-free-speech-russia-china-internet-corporation-assigned-names-numbers/
======
gogopuppygogo
Might not be popular to post this but the decision to do this makes me angry
as an American. Domains we created should not be handled by the international
community. We paid for this with our tax dollars!

------
KevinEldon
That's not how the internet works. Domain names are not the internet.

~~~
pdkl95
[https://xkcd.com/932/](https://xkcd.com/932/)

Obvious jokes aside, given that most people wouldn't be able to use the
internet if the DNS suddenly stopped working, there may not be much
_practical_ difference between DNS an "the internet" for most people.

